# I get my prescriptions in the North



## TarfHead (30 Aug 2013)

I have a prescription that costs me about €40 per month. Following a recent newspaper report, I went to Newry to get the prescription filled.

I got it filled for 4 months. Cost in Dublin would have been €160. Cost in Newry was £40. Add in petrol costs and I've saved about €100.


----------



## vandriver (30 Aug 2013)

Get 6 months next time!


----------



## STEINER (30 Aug 2013)

Thats an amazing saving and a shocking price difference.


----------



## Green (4 Nov 2013)

Heading to the UK on Friday, can't wait to stock up.


----------



## Eithneangela (4 Nov 2013)

We've been getting prescription tabs for High blood pressure, Hypo Thyroidism, Osteopenia and B12 in France and Spain (including Canary Islands) for the past 10 years at a fraction of the cost here. Medication has paid for many a holiday  Recent announcements re generic drugs costing less for the public purse are a nonsense - it still costs at least 3 or 4 times the price here than it does in other (easily accessible) countries in Europe.


----------



## ciarok1 (7 Nov 2013)

battybrennan said:


> yes it's shocking!!!!! But who is profiting from our loss I wonder???



Manufacturers benefit directly and indirectly (the price in Ireland influences the price in other jurisdictions).

Pharmacists benefit from price markups (20% for DPS, 50% usually for "private" prescriptions).

A most interesting press DOH release from July 2013:

_The Minister said “The decision was made following careful  consideration of submissions made during the consultation process.  The  reductions will generate savings of up to €70 million in a full year.  I  am satisfied that the planned reductions are fair and reasonable and  should not have an adverse effect on patient care and safety. Given that  all public sector workers have taken significant pay reductions, it is  only right and proper that GPs and pharmacists share the burden on our  road to economic recovery”._

_................._


_The main reductions are:_
_ 
..............................................................................................
_

_Removal of the 20% mark-up paid to pharmacists under the Drug  Payment Scheme (DPS) and the Long Term Illness Scheme (LTI). The  Minister’s expectation is that this reduction will be passed on to  cash-paying patients._
_Regulations are being made to give effect to the Minister’s decisions._




I dont think these regulations are yet in force.


Patients should always ask for prescriptions to be supplied at the DPS rate.


----------



## frankie42 (7 Jan 2014)

*buying Meds in North*

Ask your GP to use the Generic names and get a prescription for 6 months,
ring the pharmacy before you go and ask if they will give you 6 months supply in one go and get the prices, usually they will check if they have stock and reserve it for you, 
I have bought my BP meds, in Newry for several years now at roughly a third of ROI prices, McKeevers in Newry or the Medical hall at the Quays shopping centre are very helpful and happy to answer any queries, it takes me an hour to reach Newry from Dublin by car


----------



## Paddylast (19 Jan 2014)

Some of the pharmacies in the north require the prescription for six month to be made out specifying exactly how many tablets are required e.g your monthly script say for 30 tablets has to be written as 180 tablets (30x6) for the 6 months rather than "repeat x6 which is the way doctors here write it. Also make sure you doctor writes "generic" and tablets or capsules.  This way the pharmacist in the north has a choice in providing you with the cheapest option.


----------



## 56HB (1 Apr 2014)

Can I ask is there any site where you can compare the price of prescription drugs charged by different Pharmacies ?  Or do I just have to contact each individually?
Where can I find out the price of generic Ramipril and Simvastatin?

Thanks


----------



## RainyDay (2 Apr 2014)

56HB said:


> Can I ask is there any site where you can compare the price of prescription drugs charged by different Pharmacies ?  Or do I just have to contact each individually?
> Where can I find out the price of generic Ramipril and Simvastatin?
> 
> Thanks



I don't think there is any comparison site, so you'll have to do the legwork yourself.


----------



## Stu (25 Apr 2014)

RTE's The Consumer Show is looking for case studies to take part in the show. If you travel to the North to get your drugs and make huge savings, then get in touch... stuartsmith@cocotelevision.ie.
Thanks!


----------



## MrEarl (13 Feb 2017)

TarfHead said:


> I have a prescription that costs me about €40 per month. Following a recent newspaper report, I went to Newry to get the prescription filled.
> 
> I got it filled for 4 months. Cost in Dublin would have been €160. Cost in Newry was £40. Add in petrol costs and I've saved about €100.





Eithneangela said:


> We've been getting prescription tabs for High blood pressure, Hypo Thyroidism, Osteopenia and B12 in France and Spain (including Canary Islands) for the past 10 years at a fraction of the cost here. Medication has paid for many a holiday  Recent announcements re generic drugs costing less for the public purse are a nonsense - it still costs at least 3 or 4 times the price here than it does in other (easily accessible) countries in Europe.





frankie42 said:


> *buying Meds in North*
> 
> Ask your GP to use the Generic names and get a prescription for 6 months,
> ring the pharmacy before you go and ask if they will give you 6 months supply in one go and get the prices, usually they will check if they have stock and reserve it for you,
> I have bought my BP meds, in Newry for several years now at roughly a third of ROI prices, McKeevers in Newry or the Medical hall at the Quays shopping centre are very helpful and happy to answer any queries, it takes me an hour to reach Newry from Dublin by car




Hi Folks,

This is amazing stuff - we have all known that we were being ripped off in Ireland when it came to prescription drugs, but to think that we can simply take a spin up North and get our prescriptions at such savings is wonderful news (even if it is only a matter of time before some bright spark tries to arrest you for smuggling controlled substances into the country or something equally daft !).

Tell me, are all doctors prescriptions welcome up North (and elsewhere in Europe), or do you need to get your GP to do anything different ?

Thanks.


----------



## Slim (13 Feb 2017)

MrEarl said:


> Tell me, are all doctors prescriptions welcome up North (and elsewhere in Europe), or do you need to get your GP to do anything different ?
> 
> Thanks.



As stated above, get the GP to write generic names, specify strength and dosage and write 'x168' for 6 mths supply. For some reason, up North, 6 months= 168 days! Don't ask me!


----------

